# sat morning 9/15



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

my buddy (cain on here) took me out with him sat morning to show me how its done. put in at jims at daylight and went south. he caught some nice specks and a few reds on topwater. i caught 1 or 2. after a little while we ran north of 90 a little bit and caught some nice bass along the grass flats. he was catching 3 or 4 to my 1. i learned some new ways to fish and had a blast. i kept a few to cook up for supper. thanks goes to cain for the showing me some tricks and spots and hooking me on another type of fishing. now i get to buy some new tackle and blame it on him :thumbup:! ill try to post a pic in a little bit.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i tried to post a pic but i guess im too stupid to do it. when i go to additional options i dont have a manage attachments little thing to click on. i hate computers.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

oh well screw it ive been "please wait uploading pics" for 20 min.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i think i got it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Jake that's a nice mixed bag there.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks yall. im gonna try to go thurs night. hopefully ill have some catfish pics to show.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

yea but if i remember right jake caught the big ones


----------

